
Ask HN: Should I use ReactJS or ReactNative for my Startup - chrisherd
I&#x27;m building a FinTech platform, utilising a core banking API, but the people I have spoken to have not shown a clear preference for either ReactJS or Native. Neither side ever fully explains why one over the other though. Any recommendation for either would be hugely useful at this juncture
======
robinanil
Without knowing your use case it is hard to say

1) do you want to do more native stuff, do you need the additional
performance. 2) or are you just building any web capable user interface 3) do
you need to simultaneously push to web and native 4) do you need to push to
both ios and Android 5) Finally layer in the talent of your team, what are
their strengths, you pick the lowest common denominator.

As you start talking in terms of functionality, platform and team strength you
will start to answer that question yourself

~~~
robinanil
FWIW, we stuck to web because of all those reasons, maintaining multiple code
bases for different devices is not something key to our business at our
current team size and strength.

~~~
chrisherd
Interesting - we would absolutely benefit from the multifunctionality of use
on IOS/Android

------
rajeshamara
Right now your focus should be get a MVP out. Don't worry about the
technology. You can change the underlying tech later once you have a viable
business. Pick something which you are comfortable and get the product out

~~~
chrisherd
The problem I have is that I am comfortable using either, but can't really
understand the long-term implication of my choice. Obviously I can change the
tech later, but with it being money I see the switching cost being much larger
than normal. It's about wanting to minimize risk now as much as possible with
view to future development on the platform.

